# Gen 2 aftermarket BOV 17 cruze



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

This is the only one I’ve heard of: BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you brother I appreciate it I'll look into it hopefully it doesn't require a tune at first


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

I believe it does require a tune?
I heard they make a BOV that uses both atmospheric and closed.
Maybe someone else has a link


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

That BNR is the only one I've seen for the Gen 2's unfortunately. And yea sucks that it needs a tune


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol they can keep it ty brother


----------

